# Secure Dragon LLC. - 50% OFF Holiday Sale! AS LOW AS $0.41/MONTH! 9 LOCATIONS!



## KuJoe (Dec 24, 2014)

Secure Dragon LLC. was formed in October of 2010 and has been offering quality services since 2011. We are a fully registered Limited Liability Company with the Florida Department of State Division of Corporations and we obtain our IPs directly from ARIN (AS54561).

We are located in 9 locations within the United States which include the following:


Tampa, FL (E Solutions)
Denver, CO (Handy Networks)
Los Angeles, CA ([email protected])
Chicago, IL ([email protected])
Weehawken, NJ ([email protected])
Atlanta, GA ([email protected])
Phoenix, AZ ([email protected])
Dallas, TX (QuadraNet)
Portland, OR (CNServers - DDOS Protected Services Only)
We own all of our hardware and IP addresses while also providing our own custom VPS control panel named Wyvern.
*We offer a 99.9% Uptime SLA and a 30 Day Money Back Guarantee.*

The following are included in all OpenVZ VPS plans:


Off-Site Backups of your VPS
Wyvern Control Panel to manage your VPS and rDNS
One-click Backups and Restores from Wyvern
Root Access
1 Dedicated IPv4 Address
/64 Block of Native IPv6 (add your IPv6 addresses to your VPS in Wyvern)
Instant Activation
Migrate your VPS between 8 locations inside Wyvern (limit one migration per day)
*Use promo code MERRYDRAGON for 50% off any of our normal OpenVZ plans! Promo code has very limited uses.*
Our OpenVZ VPSs range from 64MB ($9.99/Year) to 2GB ($9.99/Month) to cover all of your possible server needs. Order Here!

Our DDOS Protected VPSs come with up to 10Gbps/1.5Mpps of protection (although it can handle a lot more, it's not guaranteed). Our VPS nodes are colocated inside CNServers, no tunnels or added latency there. GRE is also enabled so you can run you own if you'd like remote protection. They range from 256MB ($9.99/Month) to 2GB ($49.99/Month) so you can upgrade and downgrade to meet your requirements. Order Here!

Need more storage for backing up files? Have a look at our Storage VPSs that start at $2.99/Month for 25GB all the way up to 1000GB for $39.99/Month! Did we mention they also run on Wyvern and have 1Gbps upload ports for faster backups and restores? Well they do! They are also located in Denver, CO so they are centrally located in the US for optimal connectivity around the globe. Order Here!

Not wanting to run your own server and just want to get your website online? We have cPanel shared web hosting starting at $20/Year! Our cPanel server is located in our Tampa, FL location on full 1Gbps ports so get your website online in minutes and loading in milliseconds. Order Here!

Looking for more resources or to run your own kernel modules? We have a very limited number of KVM plans available in Tampa and Denver that you can order if you want to. 1Gbps ports, more resources, same level of quality and support. The only downsides are that space on our KVM nodes is limited and it requires manual activation due to the popularity, oh and it uses the SolusVM control panel and not our lovely Wyvern. Order Here For Tampa! or Order Here For Denver!

*Want to test out our networks?* Check out our looking glass here: Drgn.biz

*Have a question?* We have a vast Knowledge Base where we try to answer all of your questions so feel free to check it out and search around: KB

*Do you offer 24x7 support?* We're not staffed 24x7, but to get an idea of our average response times on tickets you can just take a peek at the top of any page in the client area to see the average of our last 10 tickets. We try to keep it under 1 hour and that tracker rarely goes past that goal.

*How can I pay you?* We accept payments via Paypal, Credit Card (Stripe), and Bitcoin (BitPay payments are non-refundable and can take up to 2 hours to process).

*Do you offer an discounts or coupons?* There are some floating around, enjoy the hunt!

*Can I run _____?* Check our AUP for more details: https://securedragon.net/aup.php

Feel free to check out our website and browse around before you decide to purchase, we love information and communication so we try to communicate a ton of information to our clients and guests.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 24, 2014)

MERRYDRAGON - that is an awesome promo code  

512MB OvZ from a great provider for $20/year?  Added to my empire.


----------



## D. Strout (Dec 24, 2014)

Why would you do this to me? I just purchased a VPS from you the other day!  Ah well, your boxes are a steal at any price.


----------



## Nick (Dec 24, 2014)

I just got two the other day! Picked up another two


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 24, 2014)

I was going to do a Buy One Get One deal but WHMCS makes it hard to do that so 50% off was the next best thing. The promo uses are almost half way gone also.

Keep in mind that you can purchase multiple VPSs in a single order and use this code but you cannot use this code on two different orders.


----------



## D. Strout (Dec 24, 2014)

Ah well, you win. Picked up a 128 - I've been wanting a box in Chicago. Did I that you guys are top dog when it comes to US locations?


----------



## Kalam (Dec 24, 2014)

Picked up a 128 to compliment my 64.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice! Somebody just grabbed 15+ servers at $4.99/year each. Stocking stuffers maybe?


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 25, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Nice! Somebody just grabbed 15+ servers at $4.99/year each. Stocking stuffers maybe?


It's a denial of promo code attack!


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 26, 2014)

The promo is all used up now, even after adding more so they would last through Christmas. 

Looks like a lot of people stocked up on 64MB VPSs, I think there were a handful of people that bought more than 10 each.


----------

